# How often do you think about sex compared to your spouse?



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

I think about sex for hours over a 24 hour period. When I'm driving, when I'm walking the aisles in the supermarket, when I'm doing the dishes, going for a walk.. I think about it alllll the time! 

Needless to say I am HD. Unfortunately my husband is ND and I would imagine sex only crosses his mind a couple of times a year. Maybe if I trained myself to not think about sex every spare moment I would lower my drive..hmm interesting concept!


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

There are only 3 occasions when I think about it. Morning, afternoon and evening. Best guess, my W may think about it every now and then, but not while we're actually having it.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i think about it all day,wife maybe once every blue moon.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Both gate and I think about it all day.. every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

All day every day!


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

what were you saying? Sorry I was thinking about sex.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

I think about it all the time and he thinks about it most of the time


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I find it hard to recall any walking moment that I don't think about it in some form or another. As for my wife, I believe that she only thinks about it in a positive way a handful of times per month. Slight improvements of late; hopefully the trend continues.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think about it a lot. My husband probably every day or so more if I bring it up. A huge improvement so I'll take it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I think about it more than my husband. All day, everyday for me... maybe once a week (best guess) for him. =/


----------



## Frostrose (Aug 1, 2012)

Every single time that I think about my husband while he's at work.when I look at him from across the room.when we snuggle on the couch.when we cuddle in bed.lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I love that most comments are from women. Shows there are no stereotypes.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There was a time it was nearly every 6 seconds (what they say about men in their youth).... it was UN...RELENTING, I would describe it as my mind taking a Hi-jacking... even entertained the idea I had a sex addiction. But I was having so much fun with it...I didn't want it to stop, even rented porn, I wanted to FEED it .....but at the same time it was a bit of a curse...cause my husband couldn't keep up with my insatiable desire....

Had he had a bad attitude or pushed me away, It wouldn't have been good...I would have felt so alone, like someone poured a bucket of ice water on my newly found excitement. 

This has since passed..... I've been back down from the clouds for a couple years now, I still think alot about sex though, that experience was just too enlightening to let go....But a blessing.....now I can accually concentrate on other purruits -besides "getting my fix". (we used to joke with each other I needed my FIX).

I would say I think about it a little more than my husband, hanging out on a sex forum talking about it -can do that to you!! ... but our sex drives are pretty much in sinc these days.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

It's usually a low key feeling in my body nearly all the time. I think of it as my 'pilot light' always burning and ready to flare up any time. Even when busy at work I may not be actively thinking about sex but that feeling is almost always there.
I think my H is the same, he's always ready to 'go' and sometimes i realise he's looking at pics on his phone when I think he's doing work related stuff. But that pleases me to know he's thinking about sex...and usually leads to something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## husbandfool (May 20, 2012)

me - every 30 minutes
my wife - once a month


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

im a thirteen year old boy..everything is about sex, i can make a sex joke out of anything...

think about it..???? when dont i think about it is a shorter list..once a blue moon, i DONT think about it..

every now and so, i catch my self, and think..its been a while since i was thinking about sex..of course then, im thinking about it.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

Anomnom said:


> I think about sex for hours over a 24 hour period. When I'm driving, when I'm walking the aisles in the supermarket, when I'm doing the dishes, going for a walk.. I think about it alllll the time!
> 
> Needless to say I am HD. Unfortunately my husband is ND and I would imagine sex only crosses his mind a couple of times a year. Maybe if I trained myself to not think about sex every spare moment I would lower my drive..hmm interesting concept!


I am in the same boat as you and I can tell you that trying to train yourself to not think about sex is pointless. Do what I did, start writing ****ty romance novels as an outlet


----------



## explode (Sep 4, 2011)

I think about sex quite often, at least 20 times a day. I feel like i am perpetually aroused with no help in sight, since i am not attracted to my husband. In fact his and my kids presense dampen my arousal. Understandable and normal to have that reaction from the kids' presense, but not his.


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

It seems us women that hang about on this forum are all on fire with high drives and overactive imaginations!

Lucky to those who have spouses evenly matched..not so lucky for the rest of us who seem extremely mismatched with our SOs.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anomnom said:


> It seems us women that hang about on this forum are all on fire with high drives and overactive imaginations!
> 
> Lucky to those who have spouses evenly matched..not so lucky for the rest of us who seem extremely mismatched with our SOs.


Absolutely! :smthumbup::smthumbup:

I suspect the less you get sex the more you think about it. When I was in my early 20's and with a girl who loved sex and we did it atleast once a day :smthumbup:, I can't remember thinking about it all the time because it was just 'there'. I suppose its a bit like if you love red wine and have a glass every evening...because you KNOW you will get you wine every evening you don't think about it during the day....but if you reall want it and know you're not going to get it, then it becomes a big thing.

Anom, I'm mid forties, get it maybe once a month, want it 2-3 times a week.....I think about it far far more now than I did when I was 20 and getting it every day!

My wife probably thinks about it once a month...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kearson said:


> I am in the same boat as you and I can tell you that trying to train yourself to not think about sex is pointless. Do what I did, start writing ****ty romance novels as an outlet


No, you just join sex forums and yak about it all day. Seriously this is pretty much why I landed here....I was in search of a serious minded articulare Sex forum that I could seek my teeth into...Cause other wise, I would have gotten sucked into porn sites, which... would have been less healthy for me. 



> *7737 said*: I suspect the less you get sex the more you think about it.


 I believe this to be true also... although for ME.. it wasn't.... got it near every day, but wanted it 3 times a day. So yeah... sex forums were alot of Fun, then I found myself addicted here. 

At the beginning of this frenzy .... I was buying books upon books about sex, hormones, how to please my husband.. anything to spice it up so I could get MORE sex out of him...got quite the education.... I think I bought about 30 in the 1st year, I was addicted to the subject...so I felt I had a nice amount to contribute to these forums....and here I have remained.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> No, you just join sex forums and yak about it all day.


:iagree:

I am really trying to tame this horse because I know it's a good thing (and coming to that realization is NOT easy). I do not want to lose it, but hey we've all got stuff to do. 

So, with my slightly calmer mentality, also having college son back home and needing some attention as a distraction, I think about it...every 5 min? My h? Hmmm, every 5 days? What is the ratio there? Let''s better not do the math. :rofl:

OK, so now I will not go near this site for the rest of the day, I promise myself! Still reading my _Passionate Marriage_ though. Heck, at least I finished the laundry.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jennifer1986 said:


> Still reading my _*Passionate Marriage*_ though. Heck, at least I finished the laundry.


That was 1 of the many books I bought ....wanted some on rekindling the PASSION too (not that I needed any more, I was in overdrive) .... I noticed "Passionate Marraige" mentioned alot on this forum. 

You sound like another one of those Mid life Cougars, so glad it wasn't JUST ME. I felt a little freakish when I came here & didn't dare lay my story out too strongly, I felt naked doing that... after a little time....I didn't seem to care anymore... it IS what it is. [email protected]#$%^& Obviously other women were experiencing it too, so I wasn't alone. 

To Re-vive your man during this time... would be the greatest blessing to the marriage, but he has to be receptive to it....to indulge you...to your leading. 

Yeah, I found doing anything outside of







was near drudgery.... I had to push myself -for a time!


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> You sound like another one of those Mid life Cougars, so glad it wasn't JUST ME.


LOL. I like the word cougar as long as it doesn't imply I like younger men. This is another hidden psychological fear I have every time I have lusty thoughts. My handsome dude son is walking around the house...not I have any thoughts about him (mainly I want to beg him to drive more slowly), but just having ANY thoughts in my sons' presence seems wrong. I know that's not logical but it's hard to overcome. 

I think I have probably been a horny woman all my life, I just had 20 yrs of repression/suppression from many, many reasons. Feel kind of bad about wasted time. Glad I am finding my sexuality. Totally frustrated h is now LD compared to my state. But I will work on it. Oops! I said not to come back to yak by the end of day!


----------

